# Are there any jobs as a labour in farms?



## kelvin70093 (Jan 10, 2008)

I am a thai, i speak and understand simple english.
I have been working in Israel on vegetables farms and horticulture.
I am seeking job in Canada , as a farm worker.
Can anyone help?


----------



## kelvin70093 (Jan 10, 2008)

*can anyone offer any advise or opportunity?*

please, someone offer some advise or opportunity?


----------



## kelvin70093 (Jan 10, 2008)

heard that there are opportunity in Alberta, BC and Ontario?


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

Seasonal work for harvesting many types of produce(vegetables and fruits)-general labourers(pickers). There is work on dairy farms milking cows, etc(mechanized usually!). Try Ontario and British Coumbia first. Sometimes you can get work on a dairy farm where they provide housing. Usually they like some experience and sometimes they will consider a couple. Not sure the pay is very high but I do see this arrangement of pay and board every so often.
There is work in horticulture and plant nurseries(usually seasonal). But sometimes they require education in horticulture for managing a business/crops. Otherwise you work in the nursery and its caring for plants in the retail environment. This is not my area, but yes there is work.


----------



## kelvin70093 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks expatgal, 
but how do I get the job?
any advise on visa requirement and job vacancies?
is there someone or some place where I can get more advises?
is there any employment agencies where they offer help?
Looking forward to ur reply and kind assistance


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

You will have to look up Canada Immigration as I am not an immigrant and I do not know the process. Also try JobFutures.ca - Home and look under "want to immigrant?" for information.
Also look at my thread about job prospects -the website for labour market info from the government is there. Click on job descriptions and put in area "National" and check the occupation title and type in farm worker. Info for General farm workers(code 8431) and harvesting labourers(code 8611) appear. Click on either for info as to what to expect(wages/conditions/skills).
I did a web search with the words "harvesting jobs Canada" and came across a few sites. Also do a search of employment/jobs/work sites for Canada and see what farm labourer or fruit and vegetable picker jobs are available. It is too numerous to mention all. One I found was The Agricultural Labour Pool Good luck


----------

